
Byju's Raises $50m from Chan Zuckerberg Initiative, Sequoia - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/byjus-series-d
======
bruxa
This is some really uplifting news. Always glad to see money being tossed at
education like this. ( Not being sarcastic. )

